# Hello! (brand new kitten)



## mousie158 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello, it's so nice to meet everyone! Here is my new kitten. He was abandoned so we have no idea what breed he is, but he is definitely a welcome addition to the family!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow what fun markings and colors. Very cute cat. What's his name?
Oh and thank you for rescuing him.


----------



## ellavader (May 31, 2013)

What a cutie! I love is pattern around his nose. Have you picked a name yet?

Welcome to the forum BTW.


----------



## Mar (Jun 22, 2013)

what a cute kitty!!!! congrats for rescuing her!


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

He is adorable!!! Congrats on being chosen


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

ADORABLE!! Do you know how old he is? Where did you find him?


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

He's so cute! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Aren't kittens THE BEST?!!!


----------



## tpv (Jun 18, 2013)

Aw, so cute


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Lots more pictures please! So cute, want to see more! Congrats!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

He has such different markings, just adorable. Does he have a name yet?


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

died a lil after seeing kitten!!!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

wallycat.....wouldnt it be grand if kittens never grew up??


----------

